# 2 wheeled tractor



## bobmurdy (Jan 10, 2009)

Do 2 wheeled tractors (a rotovator to me) need to be registered, licensed etc to be on the road? I live in a rural area and do not notice any registration plates, lighting etc on these vehicles pulling a trailer and therefore I'm guessing exempt from traffic regulations?

Is there somewhere I can post an interest in liooking for a 2 wheeled or compact tractor?

Great website.

Bob


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi , I would presume you want something similar , to the below link . 

Motocultivador - à venda Outros veículos, Setúbal - CustoJusto.pt

I don't know the legal requirements for going on the road with this type of equipment , ask the local to you, police . Ask at least two different ones . Don't be surprised if you get two different answers. 
I would suggest not advertise your need , rather to look at the online adverts , in such online sites as Custo Justo. pt and OLX.pt Category - Carros, motos e barcos. Sub-category - Outros veicules

I am sure there must be other online advertising - try using google .


----------

